# Bridge Fencing



## Artisan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Gents, 

Might I inquire as to where one might look for 
perhaps on the market, if you will, for fencing and 
the like for our large scale trains for bridge's and 
their edges / etc et all? 

THANK YOU! 

Artisan...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure I follow you but garden metal models has hand railsing on their cat walks. I have almost 200ft of them and they hold up very well.


----------



## Artisan (Jul 27, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/02/2008 9:12 PM
Not sure I follow you but garden metal models has hand railsing on their cat walks. I have almost 200ft of them and they hold up very well.





NTCGRR, 
Thanx for the reply! I sure would like to see close up pics of your railings 
and yes, a poor choice of words I used, (fences) excuse me. I am looking pretty hard at 
these devices for G, thinking about them in BRASS, S.S. and raw Steel for quick 
weathering maybe. Perhaps a double horz rail set up w/ a 10-32 drop to attach and 
a myraid of .125 materials strung between them. I have not seen anything 
"Contemporary" I like yet so I guess I better make a few thousand of them 
ehh? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif I have CAD drawings for several styles, I just need ot pull the trigger 
and get sumthang...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I wasn't taking pictures of the railings


----------



## Artisan (Jul 27, 2008)

Lookin' good there Torby! Tell me, did you make those railings or 
were they store bought? I assume they fasten to the ends of the 
bridge Cross Member Beams? Those look nice, if you dig up any detailed 
pictures I would be much abliged...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are the GMM cat walks. i make all my bridges and design them so I can use the GMM walks to finish it off. they are worth the $$. 8" inside clearance. 
there is around 20 some types of bridges on the RR. 
thanks Tom for the photos.


----------



## Artisan (Jul 27, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/03/2008 9:29 AM
Those are the GMM cat walks. i make all my bridges and design them so I can use the GMM walks to finish it off. they are worth the $$. 8" inside clearance. 
there is around 20 some types of bridges on the RR. 
thanks Tom for the photos.





Those Catwalks look nice, they are plastic ties I do believe I read yes? 

Ya think an all wood (crossbars) and Aluminum (Stringers) set up similar but much more substancial w/ Brass, 
SS, or Raw Metal Railing posts and .125 Rod (any flavor) for rails would work good too?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Marty,those GMM units are great. Mine have been out in the weather for a few years and I'm sure Marty has some that have been outside for a long time. I know I could not make anything that would match the detail. Ckeck out their website.


----------

